# cost of restoration?



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, 
so at my school the auto class is making a dune buggy from a mid 70s (i think) beetle convertible. right now, its pretty much a shell with nothing it it, so my teacher said he would probably scrap it. the body is in good condition, but it has no interior, soft top, or anything.
on another note, ive been trying to convince my parents to let my buy a car for a while, but they wont, because we have a family car, so im hoping my dad would let me at least do this project.
anyway. so, the teacher said i could have the shell if i wanted it. is it feasible to complete this car for under 2k? thats all i have. it doesnt have to be a complete restoration, because that costs thousands of dollars, but enough to get it driving.
i dont know every piece i need as i havent got a great look at it yet, but it would consist of all of the major parts (engine, tranny, etc, which can be found on craigslist for around 300 each).
thanks


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: cost of restoration? (josh_did_what)*

Good luck with that... $2k seems like a lot of $$ when you're young. Price some tires, brake parts, and engine parts and see how little $2k really is. Don't forget to factor in the cost of insurance and fuel in your cost of owning and maintaining a car. If you're still in high school, $2k will barely buy you 6 months of insurance in any sort of metropolitan area. (note: I'm not talking 6 months of minimal coverage, I'm talking 6 months of coverage that will insure the lawyers knock on the insurance companys door before they come looking for your parents house in the event you rear end a Porsche at a stop light...)


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I have wheels/tires, and i had no intentions of making this actually ready to get on the road, just drivable. As stated before, Ive found some seemingly good deals on the expensive parts. And i dont live in a metro area. And btw i know 2k isnt much lol thats why its a limited restoration. Probably from start to finish, it wouldnt be road ready till i graduate college.
Thanks for the info though, keep it coming please







.


_Modified by josh_did_what at 5:07 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Even if you found bunch of steal deals and freebies you probably wouldn't be able to have it running street legal. You'd be better off to find a late 80s early 90s vw and see if your parents will foot the gas and insurance bills.


----------



## Stealin (May 21, 2009)

I did my annual check up on my 72 super, it needed brakes, lines, wheel cylinders, a master cylinder, drums and new hardware of course. I have a buddy at a parts store get me my stuff for cost, and it still ran me closer to 400! It's my sunday driver but you cant compromise your safety or any one elses's for monetary savings. 
Drivability can consist of many thing, at the shop i was working at we drove a thing around with flat tires, no passenger or rear pans and smoke billowing out the pipes. But it moved.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stealin)*

I'm at just under $8k in about three years on my 96 GTi. That dosent include the price of the car and I find more $h!t the previous owner ghetto rigged every time I work on it.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

Depends on your skills and how clever you are. Take a look at what some of these guys did with $2K.
http://grassrootsmotorsports.c...lenge/
A lot of those guys are very talented mechanics and fabricators, though.


----------



## DropTop81 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

Well,
From an old timer to a new comer, let me relate a little school of hard knock education here.
I am 50 years old, I started restoring and rebuilding cars when I was 15 years old. Back then you could get parts and whole parts cars for a song and a dance (REALLY CHEAP). I have restored wrecked, mangled, and otherwise cars, American muscles cars, 65, 67, 68 GTO's, 66 El Caminos, 68 El Caminos, several Chevy trucks, a 59 Renault Dauphine with just about every thing on it broken or Mickey moused, even built a few street rods, and a pro stock gasser.
No matter what car it is, starting with a rolling chassis, you can plan on at lease $4500.00. to get it street legal, with used parts, freebies, and swaps.
Now that's just a street legal running car, that doesn't include an interior, a sound system, paint, suspension, good rubber wrapped around decent looking wheels. And if your thinking about restoring to factory spec, think about $10,000.
I am not saying forget it, but I do agree with the other guys that buying a running vehicle and going from there is always much less costly, and you can drive while you dive for parts and restore.
I bought a 1981 Rabbit convertible two years ago for $450.00 wrecked. Drivers door got opened in front of a FEDX truck, smashed it all the H*LL. But hey it runs great, but needed a lot of really good detail work, and a small amount of body work, and paint. So far I have about $950.00 into it. Rotors, calipers, fuse box, wiring harnesses, tail & front light assemblies, relays, dash components, E-Brake, wiper motor, washer pump, rear deck lid gasket, window regulators, seats (Used), and a basic sound system.
I still have the paint, windshield, rear defroster, convertible top, wheels (One snowflake is bent) Struts ball joints, and the list goes on. It is road worthy and passed the states emissions test, and it's insured and licensed, so I drive it 100 miles round trip every day to and from work, and work on it nights and on weekends. But I make a meager salary, and can only do a little at a time. I figure I will be into this car for about $15,500.00 when I am done, and it wont be anything special, just a stock 1981 Rabbit convertible that looks like it rolled of the sales floor.

So take our advise look at a running drivable car that you can fix up as you go.
And good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by DropTop81 at 11:04 AM 8-9-2009_


_Modified by DropTop81 at 11:06 AM 8-9-2009_


----------

